# NH 12-13-07 Plowing Pics & Video



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Video at


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

good stuff. i forgot my camera i left in such excitement


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Hey...!*

That's where I buy my gas sometimes...you get your choice of octanes...87, 87 and 87..LOL

You're obviously in Salem...like me. Too bad the Hooter's closed...used to like going there for the wings...yeah..that's it...the wings.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice to see some local guys, I know exactly where that is.

Hope you made space for Sunday.


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

yep just got in from moving everything back far so we have place to put the snow thats coming


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

how do you get ur video from you tube to here please help


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Yup...*



TLC Snow Div.;456825 said:


> Nice to see some local guys, I know exactly where that is.
> 
> Hope you made space for Sunday.


That's pretty much a given each time I plow...raise it at the edges and do a nice push into the nether regions of the lawn...lol

Yes, it's nice to know there's local guys around...

Been watching your pics...fall cleanups and stuff...nice job!!

See ya on the road maybe??

Ron in Salem


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

if you upload it to youtube just copy and paste the link at the top.

yes we have alot more pictures on our website www.muirslandscaping.com


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

Muirs Landscape;457045 said:


> if you upload it to youtube just copy and paste the link at the top.
> 
> yes we have alot more pictures on our website www.muirslandscaping.com


thanks getting some video when the storm hits here in buffalo payuppayup


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Muirs Landscape;457045 said:


> if you upload it to youtube just copy and paste the link at the top.
> 
> yes we have alot more pictures on our website www.muirslandscaping.com


That picture that says "underground utility work" is that a house in greenfield or something like that? Where the owner is a VP for Verizon? I can only see a little bit of it, but it looks very familiar to a house I did some work on. I am an electrician. Oh by the way, the electrical board is saying that they are really going to start cracking down on site guys laying conduit without an electrical license. They've been saying that for a while now, don't know if they really will or not but you can be charged with a class b felony. Just a little heads up. Just try and make sure you have an electrician there with you so you can dig and he can throw the pipe in.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, and video. Can you send some of that white stuff to LI? We were going to get snow today in to tomorrow, but what else is new they were wrong. :realmad:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

TLC Snow Div.;456825 said:


> Nice to see some local guys, I know exactly where that is.
> 
> Hope you made space for Sunday.


I was thinking the same thing...Made me think of Hooters..RIP


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! We were supposed to see about 1-2" but not no more. Its all going to be raing or freezing rain. (I'm kinda happy though because my plow won't be getting installed till tommorow.) I'll just have to catch the next storm.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow.... Im surprised other people from Salem have Plowsite accounts ;]
Where in Salem are you guys from?


----------

